# Cube 2012?



## Themeankitty (28. April 2011)

Hi,
vorab:*Ja Leute... ich weiß das viele die 2011 Modelle noch nicht mal haben bzw. nicht ausgeliefert wurden*,aber ich bin so neugierig.Deswegen wollt ich mal fragen ob irgendeiner schon Infos zu Cube Bikes der  2012 Modelle hat.Würde mich freuen.

MfG


----------



## sdx (28. April 2011)

Also ich habe nur die Information das es von Cube nächstes Jahr drei 29er Modelle geben soll. Aber welche das sind und wann die kommen weiß ich auch nicht. Wäre schön wenn da jemand mehr weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (29. April 2011)

auf der facebookseite von cube wurde heute schon ein bild von 2 downhill-bikes gepostet!


----------



## Themeankitty (29. April 2011)

@icube Hab ich auch grad entdeckt!


----------



## nimbus_leon (29. April 2011)

Wie lange gibts denn das Stereo schon und wann kommt ein koplett neues mit neuem Rahmen ???


----------



## Themeankitty (30. April 2011)

Das neue Downhill Bike von Cube:http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.10150173451257622.321051.323916347621
Es heißt Cube Two 15


----------



## messias (7. Juni 2011)

sdx schrieb:


> Also ich habe nur die Information das es von Cube nächstes Jahr drei 29er Modelle geben soll. Aber welche das sind und wann die kommen weiß ich auch nicht. Wäre schön wenn da jemand mehr weiß.



Am Wochenende war einer beim 24h-MTB-Rennen in München mit nem Cube 29er-Prototypen unterwegs. Ich hab ihn kurz vor meinem Wechsel drauf angesprochen, deswegen hatten wir kaum Zeit zum Reden.
Es war ein Carbon-Hardtail was im Herbst als Reaction kommen soll (als Ergänzung zum 26er-Reaction). Er war jedenfalls sehr angetan von der Wendigkeit des Bikes, Geometrie ist wohl sehr nah am 26er-Reaction. Er wollte mich auch mal probefahren lassen, aber wie gesagt, musste ich leider auf die Strecke.

Design war schön elegant und schnörkellos wie die jetzigen Carbon-Reactions auch. Lackierung war mattweiß mit nem einfachen Cube-Schriftzug am Unterrohr, aber das wird wohl nur bei dem Prototyp so aussehen.

Matze


----------



## Themeankitty (7. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Infos !

MfG


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Juni 2011)

Weiß man schon ob sich im Bereich Fritzz und Stereo etwas im Bereich des Hinterbaus verändern wird?


----------



## Themeankitty (8. Juni 2011)

Also soviel ich weiß kommt im Fritzz wieder der Fox Dämpfer mit kleinerer Kammer rein so wie 2009,da der jetzige Fritzz Dämpfer manchmal durchschlägt.


----------



## Wallburger (18. Juni 2011)

War am Donnerstag bei einem Cube-Händler und hab mir das AMS 150 angeschaut. Bei einem gespräch meinte der Händler, dass, das Stereo 2012 zum letzten mal angeboten würde und ab 2013 durch das 150er AMS ersetzt werden würde. Ob es stimmt, keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (20. Juni 2011)

Wäre schade um ein tolles Bike, aber vermutlich nur konsequent von Cube um die große Überlappung aus der Modellpalette zu bekommen.
Das gleiche Schicksal müsste dann aber eigentlich auch das Sting ereilen..


----------



## Themeankitty (20. Juni 2011)

Hoffentlich nicht !!!


----------



## OctoO (22. Juni 2011)

Hi, 
hatte grad n gespräch mit nem Händler der meinte die 2012er würden wohl ende juli kommen 
*auf sein erstes Cube wart*

MfG


----------



## Themeankitty (22. Juni 2011)

OctoO schrieb:


> Hi,
> hatte grad n gespräch mit ne, Händler der meinte die 2012er würden wohl ende juli kommen
> *auf sein erstes Cube wart*
> 
> MfG



Das wäre bei Cube ja ein Wunder(und wenn nur die "unteren Modellpaletten" wie Aim...)


----------



## OctoO (22. Juni 2011)

ja, kann gut sein, wir sprachen über das aim, weil ich mir wohl eins zulegen werd, preis soll auch zumindest fürs aim gleichbleiben


----------



## Themeankitty (3. Juli 2011)

Das erste Cube 2012 Produkt !!!!!!!!
http://www.ready2bike.de/product_in...Fahrrad-Trinkflasche---neues-Modell-2012.html
Aber is leider nur eine Trinkflasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OctoO (3. Juli 2011)

mir ist, als hätte ich die schonmal gesehen auf der suche nach cube 2012 fahrrädern... hmm naja xD, das einzige was ich zu 2012 sonst zu den bikes finde ist, dass ieine englische website es wohl witzig findet 2011 Modelle als 2012 auszugeben xD


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2011)

...vor kurzem hat cube noch hoch u. heilig versprochen , dem kack 29er hype nicht zu folgen ... naja ... wenns geld bringt und genug dödels drauf anspringen , warum sollen sie kein kapital draus zieh´n ..


----------



## Themeankitty (4. Juli 2011)

@blutbuche 
Ja in unsere Tageszeitung waren letztes Jahr zwei Artikel von Cube drinne,und da hat der Kai Schultz gesagt dem 29er Hype nicht zu folgen...


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. Juli 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Das erste Cube 2012 Produkt !!!!!!!!
> http://www.ready2bike.de/product_in...Fahrrad-Trinkflasche---neues-Modell-2012.html
> Aber is leider nur eine Trinkflasche



Boah........sind die hässlich.


----------



## OctoO (4. Juli 2011)

Hey, 
hab grad auf der Cube website gesehen, dass man Bilder ienschicken kann, die dann evtl im neueun Katalog landen. Einsendeschluss ist 8 Juli. Also kommt dann bald mal iwas


----------



## Themeankitty (21. Juli 2011)

Hoffentlich gibt´s wie letztes Jahr  Anfang August Infos zu der 2012er Modellpalette...
(Also bisher wissen wir das Two15 und 29er Hardtail)


----------



## fkal (21. Juli 2011)

29er Fullies wirds auch geben.


----------



## bedampft (22. Juli 2011)

zwei 29er Fullies, Alu
sechs 29er Hardtails, 2 Carbon, 4 Alu, zwei unter â¬1000,- der Rest drÃ¼ber.


----------



## mtbikerz (28. Juli 2011)

bedampft schrieb:


> zwei 29er Fullies, Alu
> sechs 29er Hardtails, 2 Carbon, 4 Alu, zwei unter 1000,- der Rest drüber.



hier ist ein neues Elite 29er, erst ein Prototyp der rest wird auf der Eurobike dann Presentiert
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150255932197622&set=pu.323916347621&type=1&theater

Das Acid und LTD sind auch mit dabei als 29er in 2012 für die einsteiger


----------



## Themeankitty (5. August 2011)

Hat jemand schon Infos zu den 2012 Modellen, oder ob die neuen Modelle beim Press Camp am Bullheadhouse schon vorgestellt wurden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (6. August 2011)

In der neuen Bike sind Bilder vom Ams 29 und vom reaction 29.


----------



## Themeankitty (6. August 2011)

Könntest du die unter umständen eventuell hochladenwenn du die Zeitung hast?


----------



## mtblukas (6. August 2011)

Ja ich hab die Zeitung..Ich mach morgen fotos


----------



## mtblukas (6. August 2011)

.


----------



## Themeankitty (6. August 2011)

Hier noch weitere 2012 Informationen:http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/cube-zeigt-erste-29er-bikes-eines-steht-sogar-unter-strom.html


----------



## Holstenpils1 (7. August 2011)

Habt ihr auch infos über 26ziger Modelle bzw Pics. Würd mir gerne einen neuen Würfel zulegen und bin mir mit den AMS 150 Bikes nicht so richtig im Einlang.


----------



## Themeankitty (7. August 2011)

@Holstenpils Ich versuch so viel neue Informationen über Cube 2012 Modelle zu sammlen wie´s nur geht,aber mehr Infos gibt´s leider nicht,sonst hätte ich die schon reingestellt


----------



## Holstenpils1 (7. August 2011)

OK
Danke


----------



## cytrax (7. August 2011)

Das DH TWO 15 is schon ein heißer Feger  Die 29er find ich allgemein hässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (8. August 2011)

Lieber Lukas,

Du verstößt hier aber ganz dolle gegen das Copyright und Urheberrechte.
M.E. keine so gute Idee die Magazin-Artikel  hier zu posten....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## mtblukas (8. August 2011)

OK. Jetzt hat sie ja jeder geshen dann nehm ich sie raus.


----------



## bedampft (10. August 2011)

Puh,

Farbtechnisch sind 2012 einge durch aus hübsche Bikes dabei. Allerdings auch einige absolute Fehlgriffe, meiner Meinung nach. Elite Pro als Beispiel. Außerdem gibt nur noch Matte Lackierungen auf den Alu Bikes.
Diese "Decal-allesmussaufeinanderabegstimmtsein"-Wut hat teilweise auch nachgelassen...dafür an anderer Stelle zugenommen.
Am besten gefallen mir Hanzz Pro, Two15 und Sting Race. Zumindest von der Farbe.

Die 29er sehen ganz gut aus. Reaction und Elite gibts nur als Carbon Version, welche den gleichen Rahmen benutzen. Außedem gibts zwei speziellere AMS 29er.

Im allgemeinen sind die Preise gleich geblieben, und die Bikes haben bessere und sinnvollere Ausstattungen bekommen.

Und um besonders fies zu sein: Fotos werd ich keine veröffentlichen. Das würde dann doch zuweit gehen.


----------



## Themeankitty (10. August 2011)

@ bedampft 
Gibt´s schon irgendeine Website mit neuen Infos,oder woher weist du das?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. August 2011)

gut das es hier einen thread gibt  

Freu mich schon auf das neue xms und fritzz


----------



## blutbuche (10. August 2011)

ja - ohne den 29er mist .-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bedampft (10. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> @ bedampft
> Gibt´s schon irgendeine Website mit neuen Infos,oder woher weist du das?


Keine Websites. Ich drücke es mal so aus: Ich weiß ganz legal davon. Und die Infos wurden mir Freiwillig sowie in voller Absicht gegeben. 

/eins dann doch noch

Die Bekleidungs und Accessoire Linie wurde auch überarbeiten und sehr stark erweitert.


----------



## Vincy (11. August 2011)

Jeder Cube-Händler dürfte die Infos haben.


----------



## bedampft (11. August 2011)

Jeder noch nicht ganz, nehme ich an. Cube geht damit erst seit dieser Woche Hausieren.


----------



## Vincy (12. August 2011)

*Reaction GTC 29*












*Acid*



 

*Two15*


----------



## Scott_Pascal (13. August 2011)

Das Two 15 sieht einfach geil aus  
Gibt es dann eigentlich kein Hanzz mehr?


----------



## blututh (13. August 2011)

neues AIM..  foto von mhw-bike.de


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. August 2011)

Zum glück hab ich nichts mit den 29" Circusrad Rädern zu tun. Find die optisch grausam. Fehlt noch das sie sich an das Einrad von 1878 erinnern, und auch bald wieder anbieten. Natürlich als HPC.......


----------



## Vincy (13. August 2011)

Das gibt es schon  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDderUScDJQ&feature=player_detailpage"]36er offroad      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Back to the roots 



 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AgaO1PnaJM"]Votec Racing Team trifft Hochrad Fahrer      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## head96 (13. August 2011)

Hast du vom two 15 noch ein besseres Bild?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (13. August 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Zum glück hab ich nichts mit den 29" Circusrad Rädern zu tun. Find die optisch grausam. Fehlt noch das sie sich an das Einrad von 1878 erinnern, und auch bald wieder anbieten. Natürlich als HPC.......



Naja, wem's gefällt 

@head96:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=520440


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## head96 (13. August 2011)

danke, aber ich meinte vom serienrad


----------



## Horzt (14. August 2011)

Gibts von der "Sting" Serie schon Fotos von dem 2012er Modell??


----------



## na!To (14. August 2011)

Klar


----------



## Horzt (14. August 2011)

Wo kann ich die sehen? 

Sind die Einzelteile auch schon bekannt?


PS:

Oder doch (von mir nicht erkannte) Ironie?


----------



## Duci (16. August 2011)

Weitere News zu den 2012er Modellen:

http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/08/15...ain-bike-line-for-2012-new-dh-rig/#more-34249


----------



## oOMaRcOo (18. August 2011)

Ich hab alle auf dem Laptop meines Händlers gesehen.
Es gibt ein paar coolere Farb kombis


----------



## Themeankitty (18. August 2011)

Aha !


----------



## ReactionGTC (19. August 2011)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom neuen Analog:


----------



## oOMaRcOo (19. August 2011)

Im Katalog war der Schwarz mit rot, er sagte später kommpt noch ne blaue versioun, dann ist das die.
Meine Freundin hat sich grade den Analog 2011gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOMaRcOo (19. August 2011)

jetzt mit lockout am Lenker? cool


----------



## ReactionGTC (19. August 2011)

oOMaRcOo schrieb:


> jetzt mit lockout am Lenker? cool



Ja
 und nur noch mit Acera Shiftern anstatt Alivio


----------



## Themeankitty (19. August 2011)

Schaut gut aus,hoffetnlich haben die Fullies auch coole Farbkombis


----------



## ReactionGTC (20. August 2011)

Hab no ne Seite mit nen paar Neuheiten gefunden

https://twelve50bikes.com/shop/search/2012


----------



## Vincy (20. August 2011)

head96 schrieb:


> Hast du vom two 15 noch ein besseres Bild?


 
Nur von einem Vorserienmodell.

http://www.southerndownhill.com/news/news/cube-two15-preview.html


----------



## head96 (20. August 2011)

Der Prototyp sieht mmn viel besser aus.  Da kommt der Hinterbau nicht ganz soo klotzig rüber. Aber der ist ja schon massiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (20. August 2011)

ReactionGTC schrieb:


> Hab no ne Seite mit nen paar Neuheiten gefunden



Der weisse Aim Rahmen gefällt mir besonders für Damen E Bikes richtig gut


----------



## Scott_Pascal (27. August 2011)

Sieht geil aus.
Aber der Preis...


----------



## dhfr95 (30. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Aha !


 
hai!
Sie haben ja gesgt, dass sie einige modelle auf dem Rechner Ihres Händlers gesehn haben. Gab es da auch was zum cube hanzz 2012? Ich habe nämlich gehört das es 3Modelle geben werde: 1. ein topmodelle wie das hanzz sl 2011,   
das auch ähnlich in preis und ausstatung sein soll
2. ein Mittelkasse Modell wie das hanzz pro 2011 wiederum mit ähnlicher Ausstatung und ungefähr gleichem preis
3. ein Einsteiger Modell das preisgünsting wäre (2000) und mit Rockshox Totem rc forne und Fox Van rc hinten.

Stimt das?

P.S.: Wer Morgen auf der Eurobike ist und zufällig am Cube Stand vorbeikommt, könnte er bitte Fotos von den neuen Hanzz Modellen schießen bitte?Wäre sehr Dankbar. Mich interessiert am meisten das Cube Hanzz Einsteiger Modell .
              Grüße,
                                DhFr95


----------



## dhfr95 (30. August 2011)

Sry Themacity, ich habe sie falsch zitiert. Ich wollte oOMarcOo zietieren......tut mir leid, ich bin neu hier und noch nicht mit allem vertraut xD !


----------



## mtblukas (30. August 2011)

Herzlich willkommen ! 

PS: Wir schreiben hier eigentlich alle "du". "sie" hört sich so komisch an.


----------



## Quator94 (30. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen !
> 
> PS: Wir schreiben hier eigentlich alle "du". "sie" hört sich so komisch an.



Sehr geehrter Herr mtblukas,
ich kann Ihrer Annahme, dass wir uns dutzen leider nicht zustimmen.


----------



## Themeankitty (30. August 2011)

@ dhfr95 
Wir werden dies spätestens am 1.September erfahren, da man ab diesem Tag die 2012 Modelle auf der dann "neuen" Cube Website betrachten kann!


----------



## dhfr95 (30. August 2011)

Danke !!!!


----------



## mtbjanik (31. August 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr mtblukas,
> ich kann Ihrer Annahme, dass wir uns dutzen leider nicht zustimmen.



Dass kann ich verstehen. Bitte entschuldigen sie mein Verhalten


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

*Cube 2012*
http://www2.cube.eu/full/
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150281437192353.326071.123218837352


Die Preise der 2012er Modelle sind jetzt auch da.
https://www.mhw-bike.de/shop/mtb-fullsuspension_k118_1/
https://www.mhw-bike.de/shop/mtb-hardtail_k117/
Erfreulich, dass die Preise größtenteils der mageren Ausstattung auch nach unten hin angepasst wurden. 



 




*Stereo HPC SL* 




*Stereo HPC Race* 




*Stereo HPC Pro* 




*Sting Race* 




*Sting Pro* 




*Stereo SL* 




*Stereo Race* 




*Stereo Pro* 




*Fritzz SL* 




*Fritzz Pro* 




*Hanzz SL/Race* 




*Hanzz Pro* 




*TWO15* 




*AMS 150 SHPC SLT* 




*AMS 150 SHPC SL* 




*AMS 150 SHPC Race*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. August 2011)

Geil einfach nur Geil *__*


----------



## Zapp83 (31. August 2011)

Jopp! Bei den Freeridern und DHern haben Sie ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Das Elite HPC Super SL ist allerdings ein Rückschritt! 
Das SLT mit der roten Sattelstütze, geht gar nicht! Gar nicht!

Was mir aufgefallen ist, die GEwichtsangaben bei den XC Feilen sind höher als letztes Jahr... kann sich das jemand erklären? Ich finde den Grund nicht im Ausstattungsvergleich zu den 2011ern....


Gruß


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. August 2011)

hanz sl gefällt mir besser die gabel sieht nicht ganz so schön aus beim pro, aber das zählt nicht!


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

*AMS 100 SHPC SLT*




*AMS 100 SHPC SL*




*AMS 100 SHPC Race*
*

*

*AMS 100 SHPC Pro*
*

*


*AMS 150 SL* 




*AMS 150 Race* 




*AMS 150 Pro* 




*AMS 130 SLT*




*AMS 130 SL*




*AMS 130 Race*




*AMS 130 Pro*




*AMS 130*




*AMS 110 SL*




*AMS 110 Race*




*AMS 110 Pro*




*AMS 100*




*XMS*




*AMS 29 Race*




*AMS 29*






*Elite SHPC SLT*




*Elite SHPC SL*




*Elite SHPC Race*




*Elite SHPC Pro*


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. August 2011)

Wollte schon sagen fahren aber wenige mit Hans Dampf 


Gibt es auch schon was zum neuen XMS ?


----------



## sparkfan (31. August 2011)

Zapp83 schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, die GEwichtsangaben bei den XC Feilen sind höher als letztes Jahr... kann sich das jemand erklären? Ich finde den Grund nicht im Ausstattungsvergleich zu den 2011ern....



Hoffentlich liegt es am stabileren Carbonrahmen


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. August 2011)

http://www.cube.eu/full/comp/xms/


XMS gesichtet.


Ist wieder mit den Hayes Stroker Ryde statt Shinmano Bremsen.

Eine weiße Entscheidung


----------



## baumeister21 (31. August 2011)

Auffallend viel blau. Die neue Trendfarbe?


----------



## soulpics (31. August 2011)

Die neuen Cubes sind daaaaa 

http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/hanzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

soulpics schrieb:


> Die neuen Cubes sind daaaaa
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/hanzz



Du bist aber auch der schnellste von der Firma langsam (nicht böse nehmen)


----------



## Milan0 (31. August 2011)

Die Farbkombis sind ja schrecklich. Da ist keine Linie drin <- Meine Meinung!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. August 2011)

Die schwarz- weißen sind ja okay aber manche Rahmendesign sind ja urhäßlich.

Blau-schwarz-gelb=:kotz:


----------



## motorsportfreak (31. August 2011)

*******, Seite von Cube aktuell nicht erreichbar....


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (31. August 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> ...Blau-schwarz-gelb=:kotz:


Ganz meine Meinung - wir sind doch hier nicht im Legoland. 2-farbig ist okay, aber 3 Farben, die auch noch nicht mal vom Ton her zusammenpassen...

Der Rahmen der LTD-Serie scheint mir außerdem tourenlastiger geworden zu sein: längeres Steuerohr, kürzeres horizontales Oberrohr.
Bin froh, ein 2011er-Modell gekauft zu haben, die schön gestreckte, sportliche Sitzposition gefällt mir.

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Was ist denn von den Shimano M-505 Bremsen zu halten? Ist das wieder ein Abklatsch der 445-Bremsen oder steckt da gute Technik (Icetech,...) dahinter?

PS: Für alle, die nicht auf die Website kommen, hier der Katalog:
http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/cube_2011
(Ist trotz irreführender Bezeichnung der 2012er Katalog)


----------



## webhood (31. August 2011)

sacht mal was mein ihr stimmen die preise? wenn ich auswähle 1500-2000 bleibt da ein two15 stehen.

kann das sein?

web


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

webhood schrieb:


> sacht mal was mein ihr stimmen die preise? wenn ich auswähle 1500-2000 bleibt da ein two15 stehen.
> 
> kann das sein?
> 
> web




Glaub ich nicht,aber das ist bei vielen Modellen so !!!


----------



## blutbuche (31. August 2011)

warum habe manche modelle eigentlich den alten - m.m. nach - viel schöneren schriftzug - und manche den neuen ...???? seltsam ...


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

Hier eine ganze Übersicht der 2012 Modelle. 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150281437192353.326071.123218837352


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. August 2011)

webhood schrieb:


> sacht mal was mein ihr stimmen die preise? wenn ich auswähle 1500-2000 bleibt da ein two15 stehen.
> 
> kann das sein?
> 
> web



Sicher nicht.
3500 denke ich mindestens 


Warum ist die Seite überlastet sowas


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. August 2011)

hat den Cube nun auch eine Kooperation o.ä. mit Focus ?
Das Farb-Design ist ja mehr als nur ähnlich.
Also mir gefallen eigentlich nur die günstigeren HTs. Bspw. das ACID.
Der Rest ist mit iregndwie zu bunt und wirr....


----------



## soulpics (31. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Du bist aber auch der schnellste von der Firma langsam (nicht böse nehmen)



ja hatte es dann auch gemerkt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aba echt schicke Dinger dabei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoffe das ich nun das Cube Hanzz 2011 sl für nen guten Preis ergattern kann


----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

Und ich hoffe, dass ich das AMS 150 Race 2011 für nen guten Preis ergattern kann!


----------



## soulpics (31. August 2011)

Hast Du nen guten Tip wo man am besten schaut um evtl. ein Cube vom letzten Jahr zu ergattern?

Bin noch nen Cube Newbie aba hab mich voll ins Hanzz verguckt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mal sehen ob es hält was es so verspricht


----------



## captain_j (31. August 2011)

Sorry, aber ich finde Cube hat für 2012 gewaltig daneben gegriffen.
"Legoland" beschreibt das Design am besten. Die Bikes wirken optisch "unruhig", als hätte man Kleinkinder die Bikes anmalen lassen. Hauptsache die Decals der Laufräder haben die gleiche Farbkombi wie Gabel und Rahmen.
Und technische Features? Speziell Stereo und Fritz scheinen sich ja seit 2009 nicht mehr geändert zu haben. Da kauft man 2012 ein Bike welches Technisch am Stand von 2009 ist, super. Da haben sich andere Firmen zur Eurobike deutlich mehr einfallen lassen.

Ich war die letzten Jahre eigentlich immer ein Freund der Cube-Produktpalette, aber nun finde ich die Bikes werden wohl eher Mountainbike-Einsteiger ansprechen - jeder der schon mehr als 10 Bikes anderer Firmen in echt gesehen/gefahren hat wird wohl die Finger davon lassen.

cheers.


----------



## floggel (31. August 2011)

captain_j schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich finde Cube hat für 2012 gewaltig daneben gegriffen.
> "Legoland" beschreibt das Design am besten. Die Bikes wirken optisch "unruhig", als hätte man Kleinkinder die Bikes anmalen lassen. Hauptsache die Decals der Laufräder haben die gleiche Farbkombi wie Gabel und Rahmen.
> Und technische Features? Speziell Stereo und Fritz scheinen sich ja seit 2009 nicht mehr geändert zu haben. Da kauft man 2012 ein Bike welches Technisch am Stand von 2009 ist, super. Da haben sich andere Firmen zur Eurobike deutlich mehr einfallen lassen.


Dass es keine/wenige technische "Features" gibt finde ich jetzt nicht schlimm, das ist sowieso zu 99% Marketing-Gewäsch um wieder mal eine "Neuheit" oder "Innovation" zu haben. An dem Konzept Fahrrad ändert sich nun wirklich selten Etwas, was einen rationalen Neukauf rechtfertigen würde. Bei den Farbkombos und Designs bin ich aber absolut bei Dir. Zum Teil wirklich Grauenhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

@captain j
Scott hat beispielsweise sein Genius seit 2009 am Rahmen auch nicht mehr verändert, und wird 2012 auch nichts weiter verändert...also


----------



## baumeister21 (31. August 2011)

soulpics schrieb:


> Hast Du nen guten Tip wo man am besten schaut um evtl. ein Cube vom letzten Jahr zu ergattern?
> 
> Bin noch nen Cube Newbie aba hab mich voll ins Hanzz verguckt
> 
> ...



Normalerweise gehen in der nächsten Zeit fast alle Shops mit den Preisen der Vorjahresmodelle runter. Sowohl Online, als auch die lokalen Händler.

Bei mir war schon letzte Woche ein ziemlich gutes Angebot für ein Stereo Race in der Zeitung. Ich meine von 2990 auf 2290 reduziert.


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

Der Modellzyklus ist 3-4 Jahre (Modellauffrischung oder Modellwechsel) und die derzeitigen Varianten (Stereo, Sting) gibt es seit Modelljahr 2009(2010 HPC). 
Das Fritzz wird auch wohl seine letzten Tage haben.
Das Stereo wird man dann wohl noch 1-2 Jahre nebenbei laufen lassen, so wie bei der alten AMS Series (100/125). Schließlich sind deren Verkaufszahlen ja noch gut.
2010 Hardtails LTD Series und Reaction, 2011 die neue AMS Series (HPA und SHPC) und Elite neu, 2012 das AMS 150 HPC.


----------



## mi2 (31. August 2011)

ohoh die optik von 2011 wird  auch in 2012 übernommen. für mich zu bund. finde die besten designs hatten sie 2009 und 2010.


----------



## soulpics (31. August 2011)

baumeister21 schrieb:


> Normalerweise gehen in der nächsten Zeit fast alle Shops mit den Preisen der Vorjahresmodelle runter. Sowohl Online, als auch die lokalen Händler.
> 
> Bei mir war schon letzte Woche ein ziemlich gutes Angebot für ein Stereo Race in der Zeitung. Ich meine von 2990 auf 2290 reduziert.



Ja supi, das hört sich doch gut an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bin leider nur auf die Online-Shops angewiesen da ich auf Teneriffa lebe und es mir hier her schicken lasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn jemand jemaden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kennt der ein Cube Hanzz SL von 2011 verkauft oder es irgendwo bei sich im Bike-Shop oder online sieht, wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn er hier eine kurze Messi hinterlassen könnte


----------



## mtblukas (31. August 2011)

Ich finde die Designs auch nischt schön. Die "billigeren" Modelle sehen gut aus aber dort wo es viel Farbe gibt siehts bescheiden aus. Die Farben passen irgendwie auch nicht zusammen und überall so kleine Streifen durch - mir gefällts nicht. 

Was ich mich aber frage auf den Bildern sieht man gar keine Leitung der Reverb. Ich dachte die sollen nur bei Scott Bikes in den Rahmen rein ??


----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

Die wurde  weggelassen,um ein schöneres Bild zu erlangen,ohne dass die Leitung irgendwo umher steht


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

Die Leitung der Reverb verläuft da meistens auf der Rückseite des Oberrohrs. 
Mach mal die Großaufnahme (Zoom), dann erkennt man es besser.


----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Leitung der Reverb verläuft da meistens auf der Rückseite des Oberrohrs.
> Mach mach die Großaufnahme (Zoom), dann erkennt man es besser.




JAJA...ich hab´s mir doch gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (31. August 2011)

Wielange wird es denn erfahrungsgemäß dauern bis die Preise irgendwo auftauchen oder hab ich sie nur übersehn?


----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

Zum Beispiel auf Bikerspoint.at gibt´s in Kürze die Preisliste,oder du gehst zu deinem Händler, der kann dir die normalerweise auch bald geben,oder du gibst in ca. 2Wochen mal in google "Cube Bikes Preisliste 2012" ein


----------



## Cortina (31. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Die wurde  weggelassen,um ein schöneres Bild zu erlangen,ohne dass die Leitung irgendwo umher steht


Die Leitungen sind da, keine Angst.
Bei den Farben frag ich mich allerdings wie bekifft der Designer war, das bekomm ich nicht mal nach 5 Spritz Aperol und einigen Tüten hin


----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

Soviel ich weiß gibt´s bei Cube eine Designerin Asiastsicher Herkunkt,die hat vielleicht andere Ansichten mit den Farbkombinationen 
Aber ich find die Farbkombie´s trotzdem nicht schlecht


----------



## mtblukas (1. September 2011)

themeankitty schrieb:


> aber ich find die farbkombie´s trotzdem (....) schlecht


----------



## cytrax (1. September 2011)

Die Farbkombis sehen schon scheisssse aus. Da wos einigermaßen passen würde is der dünne Cube Schriftzug drauf der auch scheisssse aussieht. Und das Gelb is erstrecht der Schocker schlechthin. Am Samstag einfach mal in Live anguggen, vllt siehts da ned so krass aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2011)

Schöne "Roy Lichtenstein Bikes" schiebt da Cube auf die Rampe. Die Farbkombis sind teils grauenhaft & grenzwertig......:kotz:

Wer kommt auf schwarz/blau / gelb ?! Ein Alptraum.
Langsam kommt mir die Modellpalette wie Haribo vor. Mir kann keiner mehr erzählen das es einen gibt der die Modelle unterscheiden geschweige die unterschiede erklären kann.
Keine Macht den Drogen- auch in Firmen.

Mein GTC Pro 10" ist gerade um 50% im Wert gestiegen.


----------



## nudeldickedirn (1. September 2011)

Hi,

warum haben die Cube 2012er Modelle immernoch keinen Direkt Mount Umwerfer? Ich dachte der gehört mittlerweile zum Standard bei Carbonrahmen!

Gerade bei den teuren Carbonrädern wie dem AMS 100 Super hpc sl oder dem neuen slt verstehe ich das nicht. Jede andere Umwerferaufnahme wird immer Spuren im schönen Rahmen hinterlassen, bis dieser mal richtig eingestellt ist.

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

Ihr müsst es ja jetzt auch nicht übertreiben, mit dem an der Optik rummotzen 


Das wichtigste ist immer noch die Technik... und davon konntet ihr euch sicher noch nicht überzeugen


----------



## sparkfan (1. September 2011)

Schön, dass die meisten die "alten" Farben besser fanden. Will jemand einen neuen Sting Rahmen in Team Colour (Modell 2010), Grösse XL kaufen?
Ich habe beschlossen, meinen Ersatzrahmen zu verkaufen (sobald es da ist) und mit den Komponenten und einem anderen Rahmen ein neues Bike aufzubauen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Ihr müsst es ja jetzt auch nicht übertreiben, mit dem an der Optik rummotzen
> 
> 
> Das wichtigste ist immer noch die Technik... und davon konntet ihr euch sicher noch nicht überzeugen



Soll ich mir die neuen Cube Bikes jetzt schön trinken ?
Die ganzen Reactions sehen mit dem neuen matten Lack schlimm aus.


----------



## mtblukas (1. September 2011)

Warum ist z.B. an dem Reaction ein inverse Xt Schaltwerk verbaut? Sowas hässliches hab ich noch nie gesehen. Da sieht ja Acera noch besser aus..:kotz:


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2011)

Viele Modelle gehen für mich in die US Garry Fisher Richtung. Von der Optik.
Bin not amused..........es ist def. kein Bike dabei was mir gefällt. Gut -Geld gespart.

Doch - das Cubie  120 find ich spitze.


----------



## mtblukas (1. September 2011)

Die DH und FR Bikes sowie Fritzz gefallen mir gut. Die anderen Modelle eigentlich auch nur die die so viel Farbe haben nicht.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

Das neue XMS gefällt mir nicht so.
Der Dämpfer geht gar nicht


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (1. September 2011)

Der war doch auch schon am 2011er verbaut, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
Immerhin hat man jetzt gescheite Naben verbaut - keinen Alivio-Rotz mehr. Und auch halbwegs taugliche Bremsen.

Das 2012er XMS ist echt okay, das hätte ich vermutlich sogar meinem jetzigen LTD vorgezogen, wenn es das XMS vor 2 Monaten schon gegeben hätte.

Aber nichtsdestotrotz merkt man beim XMS einfach, dass man bei Cube-Fullys in dieser Preisklasse verdammt große Abstriche machen muss - leider. 
Die Deore-Komponenten hat mein Crossrad für 450  auch verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

Die Bremsen waren auch davor drauf und sind einfach stark.
2011 die Shinmano, das war nix


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2011)

Ich finde kein schönes Cross SL. So etwas würde ich mir noch für die City holen.

Am besten sind die Cube Bremsbeläge.......O Ton ....._Diese Beläge haben den Ruf längerer Haltbarkeit und eines guten  Heißbremsverhaltens, aber auch eines hohen Verschleißes der Bremsscheibe  und der Anfälligkeit für Geräuschentwicklung.

....._ _Diese Beläge gelten als weicher, leiser, sie stehen aber auch im Ruf  eines schnelleren Verschleißes und der Entwicklung von mehr Bremsstaub.  Dazu entwickeln sie, vor allem nach einer erhöhten  Temperaturbeaufschlagung, ein schlechteres Reibwertverhalten. __.  _


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (1. September 2011)

Naja, endlich mal ein Hersteller, der die Vor- und Nachteile schwarz auf weiß hinschreibt.

Wobei ich mich frage - was das mit den Bremsbelägen soll.
Cube muss doch nicht alles selber machen.

Bei der SL Cross Serie finde ich interessant, dass es jeweils Varianten mit Rennrad- und MTB-Komponenten gibt.
Das schönste SL-Cross ist immer noch das 2011er Pro. Dieses weiß - traumhaft.


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2011)

Genau das suche ich.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (1. September 2011)

Oh. 
Mein Bruder hat im Februar das letzte direkt von Cube lieferbare in 59er Rahmengröße abgestaubt.


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. September 2011)

Möchte dein Bruder nicht das Biken aufgeben ?!


----------



## Themeankitty (2. September 2011)

Cube hat auch  Titan Hardtail,wie 2011 mehr im Programm,hat sich bestimmt zu schlecht verkauft !


----------



## CelticTiger (2. September 2011)

*Da wagt man bei Cube etwas Mut zu einer frischen Farbgebung und Ihr motzt gleich rum. Na ja, das aktuelle Design ist wohl eh nur etwas fÃ¼r sonnige GemÃ¼ter.  Mein Gott, etwas Selbtironie hat noch nie geschadet.** Warum nicht mal ein Bike jenseits der â¬ 4000.- mit Bonbonfarben? Nicht nur das Auge fÃ¤hrt mit, sondern auch das kindliche GemÃ¼t, daÃ in jedem von uns in mehr oder minder starker AusprÃ¤gung steckt.   

Nachtrag: Mir fÃ¤llt gerade auf, daÃ bei einigen Modellen statt DT Swiss, bzw. Easton nun Sunringle Radium LaufrÃ¤der verbaut sind. "Radium" habe ich noch nie gehÃ¶rt. Von Euch jemand?
Zudem sind einige Modelle wie z.B das AMS 130 Race damit deutlich schwerer geworden. Ich habe den  Eindruck, daÃ diese neuen Modelle Ihren VorgÃ¤ngern aus 2011 zumindest in Sachen LaufrÃ¤der qualitativ unterlegen sind. Der Kaufpreis wird sich damit ja wohl kaum nach unten bewegen.
*


----------



## Friendsofmine (2. September 2011)

Was mir echt zu denken gibt ist eher diese ausufernde Modellpalette. Zu  fast jedem Modell gibt es x Varianten und x Farben. Das wird nicht gutgehen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD-TeamRider (2. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Möchte dein Bruder nicht das Biken aufgeben ?!


Nee, er fährt damit jeden Tag zur Arbeit.
Aber wenn du ihm nen hochwertigeren, neuen Ersatz (aus der SL-Cross-Serie) beschafft, lässt er vielleicht mit sich reden. 

@CelticTiger
Die Sunringle-OEM-Laufräder hießen ja bisher XMB und haben ja nix getaugt.
Deswegen musste man ihnen nen anderen Namen geben, damit sie wieder brav gekauft werden.


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. September 2011)

Warum wird eigentlich kaum SLX-Kurbeln und gescheite Bremsen in der 'Mittelklasse' verbaut ?
Bei den AMS gibts entweder XT oder M... Kurbeln und irgendwelche M505 Bremsen. 
Oder anders: Mein altes 2009er AMS 125 ist mit dem vergleichbaren 130 von 2012 100,00 Euro teurer geworden und ca. 200 Euro an Komponenten abgewertet worden.

Ich will mir eh kein neues kaufen, dennoch würde Cube wohl ausfallen.
Merdia hat in meiner Preisklasse besser ausgestattete Maschinchen (und schönere, aber das ist Geschmacksache).

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## CelticTiger (2. September 2011)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> @CelticTiger
> Die Sunringle-OEM-Laufräder hießen ja bisher XMB und haben ja nix getaugt.
> Deswegen musste man ihnen nen anderen Namen geben, damit sie wieder brav gekauft werden.



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß man in einem Bike für knapp  3000.- (AMS 130 Race) solch einen Schrott verbaut. Zumal waren im 2011er Modell noch die DT Swiss XPW 1600 bei. (Laut Auskunft vom Cube Händler sollen ab Modelljahr 2011 in diesem Laufsatz sogar die DT Swiss 240 (Hügi) Naben verbaut worden sein.) Ein solches qualitatives Gefälle wird man sich bei Cube wohl kaum leisten können. 
Bei den "Radium" muß es sich um einen anderen Satz aus dem Hause Hayes handeln.


----------



## Vincy (2. September 2011)

Das sind keine DT 240, sondern DT 350 Naben. Bei älteren Versionen mit X-12 sind es DT 340, die gibt es aber nicht mehr.


----------



## S.D. (2. September 2011)

Bei Cube wird jedes Jahr mehr OEM-Rammel an die Bikes gebaut.
Unterm Strich stimmt das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis bei Cube nicht mehr.

Gruß


----------



## Friendsofmine (2. September 2011)

Na hauptsache klicki schicki bunti  die Cube Räder.
Das verdeckt eventuell die "einfacheren" Teile.Was ich mich auch angesichts der überbordenen Farianten Vielfalt auf der Cube Seite frage, welcher Händler hat die ganzen Modelle im Laden ?! Keiner !........weil fast alle noch 3 andere Marken im Programm haben, und keiner IKEA Ladenflächen hat.
Weniger wäre echt mehr bei Cubie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (3. September 2011)

Die Preise der 2012er Modelle sind jetzt auch da.
https://www.mhw-bike.de/shop/mtb-fullsuspension_k118_1/
https://www.mhw-bike.de/shop/mtb-hardtail_k117/
Erfreulich, dass die Preise größtenteils der mageren Ausstattung auch nach unten hin angepasst wurden.


----------



## Themeankitty (3. September 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Preise der 2012er Modelle sind jetzt auch da.
> https://www.mhw-bike.de/shop/mtb-fullsuspension_k118_1/
> https://www.mhw-bike.de/shop/mtb-hardtail_k117/
> Erfreulich, dass die Preise größtenteils der mageren Ausstattung auch nach unten hin angepasst wurden.



Also bei den Fullies sind im vergleich zum Vorjahr schon günstiger geworden,find ich gut! z.B Cube AMS 150 SL 2999 oder Cube AMS 130 SLT 2999 oder Cube AMS 150 HPC Race 2999 bei den Modellen find ich den Preis sehr fair.


----------



## Peter-S (3. September 2011)

Die Cube Preisliste 2012 ist hier zu finden  Viel Spaß beim Schmökern...


----------



## drexsack (3. September 2011)

Ich finde es nervig, das sie die Farben Jahr für Jahr so quer durch die Modelreihen mixen, besonders bei den HT's. Das eine Jahr ist zb das Elite oder Carbon Reaction schwarz rot grau (oder whatever), und das nächste Jahr dann das Acid oder Aim. Ab 20m Entfernung erkennt man ja kaum noch, ob da gerade 500 oder 2-3000 Euro an einem vorbeirollern, da hätte ich gerne ein etwas schärfere Trennung. Naja, und langsam werden einige Modele ich zuuu bunt finde ich, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache. Mein nächster Hobel wird wohl hoffentlich eh ein Fritzz, hoffentlich gibt es das in 2-3 Jahren wieder in diesem white n cocoa, das fand ich genial


----------



## Themeankitty (3. September 2011)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Die Cube Preisliste 2012 ist hier zu finden  Viel Spaß beim Schmökern...




Warum ist eigentlich das Cube AMS 29 SLT nicht auf der Cube Website?
(hab aber schon Bilder von SLT im Internet gesehen)


----------



## mtblukas (3. September 2011)

Du must auf 29er gehen oder ist es da auch nicht? (keine Lust zu schaun  )


----------



## Vincy (3. September 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlich das Cube AMS 29 SLT nicht auf der Cube Website?
> (hab aber schon Bilder von SLT im Internet gesehen)


 





In der Preisliste wird es erwÃ¤hnt, kostet 3999â¬. 
Und im bike-TV Videoclip wird es auch prÃ¤sentiert. 
http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Cube-Neuheiten/2f3be2366590a9e738763769d690b932


----------



## Themeankitty (3. September 2011)

Genau


----------



## Peter-S (3. September 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlich das Cube AMS 29 SLT nicht auf der Cube Website?
> (hab aber schon Bilder von SLT im Internet gesehen)



Laut Cube waren ca. 140 Modelle ausgestellt (.. ab´s nicht nachgezählt) von insgesamt rd. 160 Modellen. Hier war es wohl umgekehrt


----------



## buschhase (3. September 2011)

So, komm grad zurück von der Eurobike und ich muss sagen, die neuen Teile sehen in echt nochmal geiler aus, als auf den Bildern.

Zu den Preisen: Das neue Hanzz Pro stand da mit 1999 ausgezeichnet und das SL bei 3599. Die Two15 warn über 4000.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (3. September 2011)

Komm auch grad von der Messe  Aber mir gefallen se ned^^ Da warn echt Chinesen am Farbkübel


----------



## buschhase (3. September 2011)

Hab mal bisschen gewühlt und paar rausgesucht:



























Also mir gefallen sie sehr gut! Bin aber eh ein Gelb-Fan.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Vincy (3. September 2011)

bike-TV mit Cube von der Eurobike
http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Cube-Neuheiten/2f3be2366590a9e738763769d690b932


----------



## littledevil (4. September 2011)

Gut gemacht!


----------



## Themeankitty (4. September 2011)

littledevil schrieb:


> Gut gemacht!




Bin ich ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. September 2011)

Sind 4 Mill für DH Bike normal ? Hab da kein überblick wie da die Preise angesiedelt sind.


----------



## cytrax (4. September 2011)

Mit 3K + musst schon rechnen fürn Neubike. Speci Demo 8 is schon bei 5K angesiedelt.


----------



## mtblukas (4. September 2011)

Ich denk der Preis geht in Ordnung. Aber sowas könnte ich mir nicht leisten.


----------



## Cortina (4. September 2011)

Selbst wenn ich es mir leisten könnte, bei 3,5K ist bei mir schluss für ein Bike mit dem ich mich jeden Augenblick auf die Nase legen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampfgnom (4. September 2011)

Hat Cube jetzt tatsächlich das Stereo WLS aus dem Programm genommen?
Fände ich echt schade, in diesem Segment gab es kaum Konkurrenz.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (4. September 2011)

Anders formuliert: In dem Segment gab es kaum Nachfrage. 
Wäre zumindest möglich und würde auch mangelnde Konkurrenz erklären.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (5. September 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Hab mal bisschen gewühlt und paar rausgesucht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Der Preis für das two15 ist ja schon deftig.


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. September 2011)

Danke für die Infos. Fand 4 Mill. für ein " Drahresel" schon ganz schön heftig, aber es scheint wohl ne andere Liga bei den DH lern zu sein. War ein wenig geschockt - für 4500 hole ich mir eigentlich eine Mopete. ( KTM 350ccm )
Nun ja......
Ich finde dennoch das es langsam unübersichtlich bei Cube wird, und viele werden dann nach der " hippen" Optik kaufen.


----------



## kampfgnom (5. September 2011)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Anders formuliert: In dem Segment gab es kaum Nachfrage.
> Wäre zumindest möglich und würde auch mangelnde Konkurrenz erklären.



Na ja, meine Frau fährt das Teil seit letztem Jahr und finde es für ein solches Persönchen nur konsequent, auch ein langhubiges Fahrwerk mit leichteren Komponenten aufzubauen. 
Wenn sie schlecht angenommen wird, wird wohl auch eine gute Idee wieder in der Kiste verschwinden. 
Schade


----------



## jan84 (5. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich es mir leisten könnte, bei 3,5K ist bei mir schluss für ein Bike mit dem ich mich jeden Augenblick auf die Nase legen kann



Das gehört beim DH fahren dazu . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (5. September 2011)

So in etwa? 






Amelie Mohr macht hier nen schicken Abflug


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Mein bedarf auf DH ist beim Anblick des Fotos im nu erloschen.


----------



## Beaumont (6. September 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> In der Preisliste wird es erwähnt, kostet 3999.
> Und im bike-TV Videoclip wird es auch präsentiert.
> http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Cube-Neuheiten/2f3be2366590a9e738763769d690b932



Kann mir einer sagen, was das ausgestellte AMS 29 SLT für eine Rahmengröße war? 17" oder 19"?
Finde die Größenabstufungen generell etwas komisch bei diesem Modell. Nach dem 19" kommt das 21" mit einem 515mm Sitzrohr . Schon ziemlich hoch oder nicht? Ansonsten sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## Cortina (6. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Mein bedarf auf DH ist beim Anblick des Fotos im nu erloschen.



Bei mir erlicht soetwas beim Blick auf den Kontoauszug


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Zum Glück haben sie die Kiddi Bikes im Programm gelassen. Muss nächstes Jahr eins kaufen.


----------



## Themeankitty (6. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Zum Glück haben sie die Kiddi Bikes im Programm gelassen. Muss nächstes Jahr eins kaufen.



Den Nachwuchs schön mit Cube Bikes aufziehen,so wie sich das gehört


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Servus

Ja. leider will jetzt nach dem Kleinen auch die Frau ein Cube. Weil ihres nat. auf einmal nichts mehr taugt und zusammenfällt.Schon klar.......
Das wird ein teures Cube Frühjahr


----------



## thomasf (6. September 2011)

Foto von an Cube 29er???  
Finde kein Foto im Netz


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Reichen die.......http://www2.cube.eu/29er/


----------



## thomasf (6. September 2011)

Katalogfotos sind nicht so mein Ding 
Orginal Foto von der Eurobike (zb. LTD Pro) wäre echt Super 
Dann könnte man sich gedanken machen welches man bestellt 
Weil wenn die Bikes im Laden oder Shop sind ist es bestimmt schon zu spät !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Oder zu früh 

Aber es ware einige auf der Bikecom. Mal sehen - vielleicht stellen sie heute noch was ein.


----------



## cytrax (6. September 2011)

Ich hab nächstes Jahr was böööööööööses vor 






AAAAABER das AMS bleibt, weil ich zum Touren ja auch was brauch


----------



## CelticTiger (6. September 2011)

Cool!
Hammerschmidt-Fan?


----------



## cytrax (6. September 2011)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat die an seinem Bergamont DHler dran. Mir gefällts, ihm auch . Waren jetzt schon paar mal im Bikepark und auf DH und FR Strecken (wusste vorher nicht das es sowas bei uns in der Nähe gibt) Das YT hats mir angetan optisch und preislich


----------



## steffenham (6. September 2011)

Liebe Cube-Gemeinde,

seit einem Monat bin ich stolzer und zufriedener Besitzer eines Cube Reaction Team. Es macht einfach Spass, mit dem Teil über die Berge zu düsen. Sogar mein Kumpel, mit dem ich die Trails gemeinsam absolviere, findet das Teil klasse und möchte sich am Liebsten auch ein solches Rad kaufen. Das wird künftig ja etwas schwieriger werden, da Cube das Reaction Team aus dem Programm genommen hat, schade.

Einen kleinen Mangel muss ich aber trotzdem an meinen Cube beklagen, es handelt sich um die Formula RX-Bremse. Wie bei so vielen Leidensgefährten ist die Bremse bei mir -mal mehr mal weniger- am Quietschen und Rubbeln. Wenn ich mir nun die 2012er Cube-Modelle anschaue, so fällt mir auf, dass die Formula RX ab sofort mit einer zweiteiligen Bremsscheibe verbaut wird. Glaubt man den diversen Selbsthilfe-Tipps aus dem Web, so bringt der Tausch der Formula-Scheibe gegen z.B. eine zweiteilige Shimano-Scheibe den gewünschten Erfolg. Da nun Formula selbst eine zweiteilige Scheibe für die RX anbietet  meine Frage: Hat jemand evtl. schon ein neues Cube-Modell mit dieser Bremse? Sind damit die häßlichen Geräusche endlich Vergangenheit? Würde dann die neue Scheibe auch in die 2011 Formula-Bremse passen? Dann könnte ich bei meinen Cube-Händler auf Tausch der Bremsscheiben drängen...

Ich freue mich über Eure Antworten und  sage Tschüß



SteffenHam


----------



## Themeankitty (6. September 2011)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Cool!
> Hammerschmidt-Fan?



Hammerschidt wo siehtst du da eine Hammerschidt


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Was ist das für ein Ungeheuer ?

@ Formula RX ......mit drangehängt und auch auf besserung hoffend.


----------



## Themeankitty (6. September 2011)

YT sind sau günstig


----------



## cytrax (6. September 2011)

Für EIN DH 215 bekommste ZWEI YT Tues  (preislich gesehn)

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=153


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (6. September 2011)

@ Formula, mach ne XT Scheibe drauf. Seit ich die hab is ruhe; kein rubbeln, quietschen, schleifen (tun eh die meisten^^) aber vor allem hat das nervtötende SINGEN aufgehört. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23284_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-fuer-XT-BR-M775-6-Loch-.html


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Danke - werd es versuchen.


----------



## CelticTiger (6. September 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Hammerschidt wo siehtst du da eine Hammerschidt



Sieht aus wie 'ne Hammerschmidt Kurbelgarnitur.


----------



## cytrax (6. September 2011)

Das is ne Truvativ Descendant





Und das ne Hammerschmidt





Aber beides selbe Firma


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Der Name beschreibt das Produkt sehr treffend.

Hammerschmidt - einfach Hammer.


----------



## mtblukas (6. September 2011)

Der Hammer Schmidt der die Kurbelarme entworfen/ geformt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (7. September 2011)

Auch The Hammer genannt.


----------



## Tobias82797 (7. September 2011)

Hallo! Hat jemand Fotos vom neuen LTD 2012? Hab es mir gestern bestellt und kann es kaum abwarten. Mein erstes Cube...


----------



## CG283 (7. September 2011)

Tobias82797 schrieb:


> Hallo! Hat jemand Fotos vom neuen LTD 2012? Hab es mir gestern bestellt und kann es kaum abwarten. Mein erstes Cube...


 
Welches LTD denn genau?


----------



## Tobias82797 (7. September 2011)

Dieses hier: http://www2.cube.eu/hard/ltd/ltd-black-anodized/


----------



## CG283 (7. September 2011)

Tobias82797 schrieb:


> Dieses hier: http://www2.cube.eu/hard/ltd/ltd-black-anodized/


 

Ah ganz vergessen das es auch eines gibt das nur LTD heißt


----------



## thomasf (7. September 2011)

wann bekommst das Bike ???


----------



## Tobias82797 (7. September 2011)

In den nächsten Tagen. Hoffentlich zum Wochenende...


----------



## thomasf (7. September 2011)

Dann bist der erste mit einem 2012 bike 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## cytrax (7. September 2011)

Nee leider nicht der erste  Einer mit nem AMS 150 war glaub der erste^^


----------



## Tobias82797 (7. September 2011)

Ich wollte auch nicht der Erste sein...
Es ist mein erstes Cube, da ich seit Jahren das Fahradfahren wieder
für mich entdeckt habe. Habe zwar aktuell ein GT Tempest, bin allerdings
nicht Glücklich damit... Ich hoffe, das ich mit dem Bike viel Spass haben werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (7. September 2011)

Auf jeden fall wirst damit spaß haben


----------



## Themeankitty (7. September 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Nee leider nicht der erste  Einer mit nem AMS 150 war glaub der erste^^



Der erste soll einer gewesen sei, der ein AMS 150 2012 bekommen hat?
Das kann nicht sein...


----------



## cytrax (7. September 2011)

Da hast du recht da hab ich mich wohl geirrt. Naja mit so vielen verschiedenen Modellen die es jetzt gibt, kommt man schon mal durcheinander


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. September 2011)

Die neuen 12" Rucksäcke von Cube gefallen mir aber gut.

Konnte die einer auf der Messe begutachten ?


----------



## odenwaldracer (13. September 2011)

mein Traum Rad


----------



## cytrax (13. September 2011)

Für den Preis lieber gleich ein Speci Demo


----------



## Cortina (13. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Die neuen 12" Rucksäcke von Cube gefallen mir aber gut.
> 
> Konnte die einer auf der Messe begutachten ?



Jepp, werden soweit ich gesehen habe von Deuter hergestellt. Sehen jedenfalls sehr robust aus.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. September 2011)

Dann werde ich mir so ein Teil holen. Aber die dezente Version.


----------



## trailfinder2011 (16. September 2011)

also ich weis nur das Cube am 25. Juli mit einem mega aufgebot an presse, fotografen, fahrern..... und filmteams ein bikeshooting für die 2012 modelle am Tremalzo hatten, da waren so rund 50 nagelneu Cube bikes vom feinsten rum gestanden.....
muss sagen die fahrgeräte waren ganz nett 

leider hats für fotos keine zeit gegeben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (16. September 2011)

Tobias82797 schrieb:


> Dieses hier: http://www2.cube.eu/hard/ltd/ltd-black-anodized/



Glückwunsch zu Deinem guten Geschmack! 
Schönes Teil!
Noch 'nen rot eloxierten Flaschenhalter dran, 'ne rote Aluglocke, die Fritzz-Griffe mit den rot eloxierten Rändern und die dazu passenden Platformpedalen in rot (Ordentlich: Hurtle Xpedo). Und vielleicht noch rote Aluabdeckungen für die Kurbel und eine Salsa Sattelklemme.
Dann ist das Bike ein echter Hingucker!


----------



## Asko (17. September 2011)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu Deinem guten Geschmack!
> Schönes Teil!
> Noch 'nen rot eloxierten Flaschenhalter dran, 'ne rote Aluglocke, die Fritzz-Griffe mit den rot eloxierten Rändern und die dazu passenden Platformpedalen in rot (Ordentlich: Hurtle Xpedo). Und vielleicht noch rote Aluabdeckungen für die Kurbel und eine Salsa Sattelklemme.
> Dann ist das Bike ein echter Hingucker!



Gibts davon ein Bild? Hab mir das Reaction Race vorbestellt und bin auchnoch am überlegen welche Anbauteile drankommen.


----------



## kampfgnom (17. September 2011)

Wenn Du rote Teile suchst lohnt sich vielleicht auch ein Blick hier rein, die kategorisieren ihre Teile auch nach Farben...


----------



## CelticTiger (18. September 2011)

Asko schrieb:


> Gibts davon ein Bild? Hab mir das Reaction Race vorbestellt und bin auchnoch am überlegen welche Anbauteile drankommen.



Stelle ich die Tage hier rein.


----------



## CelticTiger (28. September 2011)

Hier, wie versprochen, ein Photo vom AMS 130 mit diversen rot eloxierten Anbauteilen.
Finde, es kommt recht dezent und nicht überladen rüber.
Habe zusätzlich zur Serienausstattung noch Flaschenhalter (Clarks), Kurbelabdeckungen (Tiso), Sattelklemme (Salsa), Spacer (Tiso), Platforms (Xpedo) und Glocke (XTC) drangeschraubt. Der nachgekaufte, kürzere Vorbau (3T) hatte zufällig rote Designstreifen.
Leider kommen die Reflektionen der rot eloxierten Flächen wegen der Überbelichtung (Handycamera) nicht zur Geltung. Real sieht das natürlich etwas besser aus.


(Sorry für das große Bild. Habe mal wieder vor dem Upload gepennt.)


----------



## cytrax (29. September 2011)

Spitzen Bike und die Farbkombi is auch  Und gleich XT Scheiben ran gemacht  so muss das sein dann hast auch Ruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (29. September 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Spitzen Bike und die Farbkombi is auch  Und gleich XT Scheiben ran gemacht  so muss das sein dann hast auch Ruhe



Das Getöse der Formula-Scheiben, welches sich ab etwa 25 km/h entwickelte, habe nicht nur ich als außerordentlich lästig empfunden. Auch die Passanten in diversen Düsseldorfer Fußgängerzonen fühlten sich dadurch offensichtlich belästigt - so zumindest mein Eindruck. Mit den XT-Scheiben ist der Überraschungsmoment dort und auf sonstigen Gehwegen nun viel größer und niemand kann sich mehr über Lärmbelästigung durch rücksichtslose Biker beklagen.  
Allerdings ist die Ruhe mit einem erhöhten Gewicht erkauft. Die 180er Formula-Scheiben bringen je 39g auf die Waage. Die 180er XT-Scheibe dagegen 92g, die 203er sogar 107g. (Ich habe sie vor dem Einbau abgewogen.) Für alle Gravity-Fanatiker würde dies vor der morgendliche Ausfahrt auf dem Weg zur Arbeit zwingend zwei Tassen Kaffee oder zwei Marmeladenbrötchen weniger bedeuten.


----------



## hebolaco (29. September 2011)

@CelticTiger, 180 mm = 169g / 160 mm = 140g. Waren in meinem Elite mit xtr Bremse.

Gruß

http://picture.yatego.com/images/4a6dc34383e511.8/Cube_2011_Elite_SL_HR_Bremse.jpg


----------



## CelticTiger (29. September 2011)

hebolaco schrieb:


> @CelticTiger, 180 mm = 169g / 160 mm = 140g. Waren in meinem Elite mit xtr Bremse.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> http://picture.yatego.com/images/4a6dc34383e511.8/Cube_2011_Elite_SL_HR_Bremse.jpg



 Das ist mir jetzt etwas unangenehm. Habe gerade festgestellt, daß eine 100g Tafel Schokolade auf meiner Waage 56g wiegt. 
 Ich glaube, ich sollte schnellsten meine Küchenwaage neu eichen lassen. 
Danke für Deinem Hinweis! Jetzt geht mir auch ein Licht auf, warum meine Backversuche immer in einem Desaster enden.


----------



## blutbuche (29. September 2011)

@tiger : schade , dass das eloxal rot und das rot der naben und felgenaufkleber so gar nicht harmoniert .. sonst : schöne sbike !!


----------



## Asko (29. September 2011)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Hier, wie versprochen, ein Photo vom AMS 130 mit diversen rot eloxierten Anbauteilen.



Top, Danke.

Kennt jemand nen Shop wo es die roten Fritzz Griffe noch gibt? Sind überall wo ich sie bisher gefunden hab nicht lieferbar.


----------



## CAPITO (29. September 2011)

Asko schrieb:


> Top, Danke.
> 
> Kennt jemand nen Shop wo es die roten Fritzz Griffe noch gibt? Sind überall wo ich sie bisher gefunden hab nicht lieferbar.



hier http://laface-bikes.de/de/Rad-Zubehoer/CUBE-FRITZZ-GRIP-Griffe.html


----------



## CelticTiger (29. September 2011)

Asko schrieb:


> Top, Danke.
> 
> Kennt jemand nen Shop wo es die roten Fritzz Griffe noch gibt? Sind überall wo ich sie bisher gefunden hab nicht lieferbar.



Bei "Nano Bike" habe ich noch vor 14 Tagen ein neues Paar bekommen. Dort pflegt man übrigens einen sehr kundenorientierten Service:

http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Cube-Fritzz-Grip

Leider nutzt sich das Gummiprofil bei den Fritzz Grips sehr schnell ab. Nach knapp 1500 km sind meine schon blank.  Dabei packe ich noch nichtemal besonders beherzt zu, da ich eigentlich nur ein Straßen- und Feldwegfahrer bin. (Anmerkung hierzu: Das Cube-Fully habe ich mir hauptsächlich wegen meiner zerschossenen Bandscheiben zugelegt. So kann man auch mal ohne Morphintablette eines der vielen atemberaubenden Schlaglöcher in Oberhausen oder Duisburg erwischen.  Das Bike macht ansonsten aber auch ganz ohne Morphin 'ne Menge Spaß. )
Kann mir jemand von Euch haltbarere Griffe empfehlen?


----------



## cytrax (1. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach anständigen Griffen, da meine auch schon blank sind. Am besten mit geschlossener Lenkerendkappe.


----------



## CelticTiger (1. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht sollte sich mal Schwalbe, Continental oder Michelin der Angelegenheit annehmen und Griffe anbieten, die endlich länger als ein halbes Jahr Grip bieten.


----------



## cytrax (1. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht mal nen halb abgefahrenen Reifen zuschneiden und auf die Alten Griffe kleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasf (3. Oktober 2011)

Das Cube LTD Pro 29  2012 für 999
Was haltet ihr von der Ausstattung ??? für den Preis?? Gewich???


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (3. Oktober 2011)

Voll okay der Preis, auch das Gewicht ist nicht übermäßig hoch (wohl dank der leichten Reba).
Schwachpunkte sind auf jedenfall die Naben (nachträglich tauschen ist schwierig) und die mäßigen Shimano-Bremsen.

Mir würde zwar das langweilige eloxierte schwarz nicht so zusagen, aber nach pragmatischen Gesichtspunkten gibts in der Hinsicht nichts besseres. (Aber ein MTB-Kauf ist nunmal meist doch ne etwas emotionale Kaufentscheidung.)


----------



## thomasf (3. Oktober 2011)

Gut das Gewicht kann man ja noch um ca 1kilo drücken wenn man die Reifen und Schlauch wechselt 
die Felgen sind echt nicht der Hammer aber die Bremsen müssten passen


----------



## lolo-bike (3. Oktober 2011)

was ist denn an den felgen schlecht?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (3. Oktober 2011)

thomasf schrieb:


> Gut das Gewicht kann man ja noch um ca 1kilo drücken wenn man die Reifen und Schlauch wechselt ...


Ab Händler wird das Bike reichlich 13 kg wiegen (Pedale, Rahmengröße) - also leicht wirds auch mit anderen Reifen/Schläuchen nicht.
Ich würde da mit nicht einmal 750 g Ersparnis (RaRo durch RaRa 29x2.1 und SV19 durch SV19A ersetzen) rechnen - mehr geht nicht, außer vllt mit Tubeless noch n paar Gramm.

Für das Geld bekommst du beim Versender ein 1,5 kg leichteres Hardtail (Canyon), wenns dir wirklich um Leichtbau geht.


----------



## thomasf (3. Oktober 2011)

Ja a wenig geht noch 
ich sag auf  12 mit pedale mit wenig geld und arbeit 

aber Canyon und radon kommen ja noch  

Zur Info:
Rapid Rob   790g
Rocket Ron   520g
Racing Ralph   610g
Furious Fred   360g

Schwalbe MTB AV 19 29  220g
Schwalbe MTB SV19 29    140g


----------

